

PHP Gets Faster With A New VM From Facebook (HipHop VM) - jagtesh
https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150415177928920

======
jagtesh
IMO, its the best thing to have happened to PHP in the last few years. It
certainly makes me want to code in PHP again.

~~~
digitalzombie
Really?

I feel like the best thing was when they gave up on PHP6 and started to add
more features in PHP5.

namespace is a huge one.

Traits, generators, etc..

